# TuRBo through commutators (corners)



## AbstractAlg (Feb 9, 2012)

TuRBo through commutators.xls (ms office excel table uploaded on mediafire)

For all the people who would like not just to learn TuRBo algorithms, but understand their commutator foundations.

Table has these columns:
sticker cycle, algorithm, form of commutator, comment, type of commutator, A, B, C, FTM count.

I did this firstly because of myself, I wanted to reckognize the case rather just brain-dead execution. Basically, commutator explanation of TuRBo corners.

*Please* give me some feedback, is it good, what I did wrong, what could I add. :confused:

For all BLD cubers willing to try TuRBo, use this and good luck. 

(UBR buffer, ULB and UFR targets)


----------

